# Harbor Freight trailer(90154) and wheel bearings



## Andy Taylor (Jun 30, 2014)

I've read that the wheel bearings need to be re-packed during assembly. Is that true? Can it be done without damaging the seal? I'm thinking of buying this trailer to modify to haul kayaks.

Does anyone know what size Bearing Buddies fit this trailer?

Thanks.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 30, 2014)

I would repack the bearings. I would do that on any trailer you just acquired. It is cheap insurance. The wheel seal will not be hurt sliding it off the spindle if you are careful and don't drag it across the spindle threads or something like that. I do not know on the Bearing Buddies. Sorry.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 30, 2014)

In order to get the rear bearing out of the hub you will most likely destroy the rear seal. They are cheap so don't worry about it.
Most likely it uses the 1.98". The way to tell is find out what race it uses.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357746#p357746 said:


> Andy Taylor » 30 Jun 2014, 13:43[/url]Does anyone know what size Bearing Buddies fit this trailer?






This might help:

Bearing Buddy Size Chart


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks all. I wound up buying a trailer from Farm and Fleet instead.


----------

